# This year insurance with...



## Eikichi (Jul 25, 2006)

Sky Insurance, managed to beat A-Plan renewal by over £200 inc. protected bonus, European breakdown cover & cheap excess


----------



## n boost (Jun 13, 2008)

That seems to good to be true lol!
A plan were way cheaper than anyone i tried but will give sky a buzz when renewal comes up.


----------



## Eikichi (Jul 25, 2006)

I know, just need to know how to negotiate


----------



## markr32gtr (Dec 2, 2008)

Iv just got my insurance done for a r32 gtr for 943 tpft im only 23 with 3 years no claims with flux


----------



## major beeftank (Apr 23, 2008)

only third party..... your brave


----------



## Captain drift (Aug 13, 2007)

I wouldnt go with A-plan. They may be good now but if you have to claim, the comunication is apaling.


----------



## carylangley (May 2, 2008)

*Lifesure*

Was with A-Plan last year £470 fully comp all mods etc, which I thought was pretty good. Being from Yorkshire however shopped around. 

Found out that SKY Insurance have a minimum premium of £500 for any Skyline,.
Got connected to a company called 'Call Connections', in fact SKY put me through to them. They took details and got 5 diferent companies to ring me back within half an hour. 

Hey presto Adam Williams at Lifesure came back saying it would be hard to match A-Plan, all credit 10 mins later he rings back, FC me and missus, all mods like for like, windscreen etc including legal protection £387-00. Definitely worth a ring on 0871 7261235


----------



## Cameron (Feb 19, 2009)

Captain drift said:


> I wouldnt go with A-plan. They may be good now but if you have to claim, the comunication is apaling.


Interesting !!

You always here about the few bad claims, but never the hundreds of good claims.....


----------



## nozza1 (Jan 13, 2007)

interesting, lm up for renewal soon.


----------



## PMJ (Sep 11, 2001)

I am on the hunt for insurance.... the company I used last year have hiked the premium by £200 quid this year for exactly the same details on the car from last year.... bloody rip off....want to get it insured for under £500


----------



## jmakser (Jul 11, 2008)

*insurance*



Cameron said:


> Interesting !!
> 
> You always here about the few bad claims, but never the hundreds of good claims.....


you are spot on there mucker .the good stories dont get heard .i claimed with a-plan and they were faultless .


----------



## jmakser (Jul 11, 2008)

*insurance*



carylangley said:


> Was with A-Plan last year £470 fully comp all mods etc, which I thought was pretty good. Being from Yorkshire however shopped around.
> 
> Found out that SKY Insurance have a minimum premium of £500 for any Skyline,.
> Got connected to a company called 'Call Connections', in fact SKY put me through to them. They took details and got 5 diferent companies to ring me back within half an hour.
> ...


lifesure ? never heard of em but will bear in mind .good idea putting the number on mate .


----------



## Phil69 (Sep 13, 2006)

I've just cancelled, or should I say, had my insurance cancelled by A-plan. I've been with them for over 2 years with all mods declared with good prices for the year. It wasnt until I called them to get a quote on my 2nd car that the subject of horsepower came up. When they relised the Skylines power, they said they could no longer cover it and the next cheapest was over £300 EXTRA for the year. I wouldnt mind except, up until that point, they knew all the mods and had no problems.

According to them, a highly tuned Skyline is expected to have around 350bhp....400 max!!!!!!!

Needless to say, I had no intention of staying with them as they have no idea what they are insuring or talking about.

I'm now with Keith Michaels insurance and with all mods declared including a check on power limits, they ended up being even cheaper than A-plan was before the bhp arguement!


----------



## WillRobDon (Jul 29, 2006)

I have just renewed with sky. This will be my second year with them and they seem to be good, although (thank god) I haven't had to claim through them. 

They will also price match any other company with a like for like policy.


----------

